# Chinese couple sell baby to pay for iPhone?!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

> *A Chinese couple are to stand trial after being accused of selling their baby in order to fund a shopping spree that included buying a new iPhone.*
> 
> The unemployed couple, known only as Mr Teng and Ms Zhang will stand trial in Shanghai after they were discovered to have sold their new-born baby for 50,000 yuan (£5,070), using the money to be a new iPhone and a range of other luxuries.
> Read more at



Seriously?? It's just a phone ffs!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Oct 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seriously?? It's just a phone ffs!


did you even bother to read the article, or are you just regurgitating yet another crappy/vaguely tech related/daily mail style piece? the couple in question did not sell their baby "to pay for an iphone", you're just lazily reproducing an attention grabbing headline.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2013)

It's not just a phone tho is it? it's an IPHONE! made by APPLE


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Really though, it's just like growing your own vegetables. Any you have left over you can sell on and buy something nice.


----------



## maomao (Oct 20, 2013)

An iphone c can be had for under 4,000 yuan in China which means it was unlikely to be the main reason they sold their kid. Given the strength off consumer culture in China (which goes back way further than you'd think, in the 1960's your family was judged by whether or not it owned the '3 big items' of a bicycle, a wristwatch and a sewing machine) and the fact that you're not allowed to keep more than one kid anyway, and Chinese lives are generally seen as cheap an expendable, it's hardly surprising this sort of thing happens.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's not just a phone tho is it? it's an IPHONE! made by APPLE



More valuable than their baby by the look of what they're standing trial for!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 20, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> Really though, it's just like growing your own vegetables. Any you have left over you can sell on and buy something nice.


You'd have to be some sort of communist to object to that.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2013)

?


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 20, 2013)

she swapped a baby for an ipod once


----------



## sim667 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chinese couple sell baby.

They just happen to use funds to buy an iphone.

Paper twists a story out of proportion.

Internet says "ermagherd!"


----------



## girasol (Oct 21, 2013)

sim667 said:


> *Chinese couple sell baby.*
> 
> They just happen to use funds to buy an iphone.
> 
> ...



I think maybe it's more like that...


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 21, 2013)

£5,000 for an iPhone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> £5,000 for an iPhone?



Yeah man clearly that's truly the outrageous bit of the story.


----------

